# Holiday to Bali, currency advice



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Off to Bali this summer, anyone been? If so, is it best to take US dollars/ UK Pounds and exchange when you get there?

Thanks


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

They do like the US Dollar. 

Just a few years ago they used to charge $15 cash for every visitor on arrival. It caused loads of issues as a lot of people didn't know. I think they might have stopped that now, but it felt dodgy as hell. 

You also have to pay local currency to leave. 

Do your homework before you go. Loads of people will try and rip you off. Taxis are not only the worst, their driving is terrifying.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Kerr said:


> They do like the US Dollar.
> 
> Just a few years ago they used to charge $15 cash for every visitor on arrival. It caused loads of issues as a lot of people didn't know. I think they might have stopped that now, but it felt dodgy as hell.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kerr, no Visa required for UK passport holders, up to 30 days and cash on exit has stopped I believe


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

For foreign currency try John Lewis I found them to be competitive on exchange rates.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Thanks Kerr, no Visa required for UK passport holders, up to 30 days and cash on exit has stopped I believe


They let nobody is without paying the "visa". Cash only, no receipt it was all as dodgy as hell and that was the airport with official employees. :lol:

How long are you there for? Where are you staying?



camerashy said:


> For foreign currency try John Lewis I found them to be competitive on exchange rates.


I doubt you'll get Indonesian Rupiah, but it's the dodgy high street pawn brokers than often have the best rates for the popular currencies. It can be a bit embarrassing going in.

With 16,800 rupiah to the pounds it makes for interesting calculations on the price of things. :lol:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

2 weeks, Seminyak.


----------



## Johnny Kebab (Apr 3, 2010)

We’re off to Bali for a week in July, in-laws are Australian, it’s like Benidorm for them! We’re taking rupiah. Used money saving expert to get the best deal.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

We went to Bali a few years ago. I decided to get it exchanged through the hotel. Exchange rate wasn't much different to online rates and saved the hassle of finding a reputable place.


----------

